# My Haunt Audio.



## CountFiyero (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is a few tests for some of my Haunt stuff. (If anyone wants to know the storyline PM me)

The first item is the threatning portrait of the Master Of The Castle. Fiyero Ravenswood, which eyes begin glowing as (with the help of Crazytalk software) It speaks, delivering a stern warning for mortals to leave. This is a pitch test where I would like to hear what everyone thinks sounds better

The first is my normal voice. The Second is with the pitch lowered somewhat, the third is with the pitch lowered considerably and a bandstop.
I really need to know which sounds the best.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/11/30/442406/F[1].Warning_temp._Pitch_1.mp3

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/11/30/442406/F[1]._Warning_temp._Pitch_2.mp3

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/11/30/442406/F[2]._Warning_temp_Pitch_3.mp3

The next thing is the audio that shall be played in the Seance room. I had attempted to do a voice for the medium "Madame Leota." (hey. I love her) That is based off of the Fox Haunt voice. What I post here is my attempt to imitate her, which I think is dreadful.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/11/30/442406/Sorceress_voice_attempt 1.mp3

I also took a isolated track of the HM Leota as I disliked some of the sound effects and music they use on the ride and with a little imagination created my own version which if I cannot use my own voice. I shall use in the Haunt

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/11/30/442406/Ravenswood Castle - Leota.mp3

Please give me your opinions and suggestions!

Thanks!

F.


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Sounds great to me, keep up the great work!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice work! Ok...

The 2nd one works best for the threatening portrait.
Your Madaam Leota impression is pretty damn good! Not dreadful at all.

Of course, you can't beat the real thing, but if you don't want the sound effects, your own ML impression should work superbly.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I completely agree with Dr. Morbius - #2 for the portrait and your M. Leota impression was fab!


----------

